# BFs Emotional Affair is driving me crazy



## MJ3 (Dec 9, 2013)

My bf of 8 years brokeup with me when I wanted to confront him about a girl (S) he had started showing interest in lately (they had exchanged about 200+ emails in 10 days). We havnt spoken to each other for 2 months since that day, although he occasionally emails me, to which I do not reply.

Flash back
In 2009, we had a brief breakup of four months when he was caught spending excessive amount of time chatting with a girl (M) on the net. He said he did not have sex with her and begged me to come back and even followed me to another country where I had gone holidaying. That time I asked him to cut any and all contact with M to which he agreed and promised. 

Now
Just a couple of weeks back (and after our breakup) I found out that he actually did not break any contact with this girl (M) and they have been calling, chatting, texting and meeting. I blindly trusted him for all these years and now I am very hurt and angry. I feel deceived and betrayed. 
I want to know if I should confront him on my latest discovery (about M and his secret meetings and chats) or let time take its own course. I want to heal and move on. I have been writing and keeping a diary about my feelings, but it has not been very helpful. I sit and talk to myself, assuming he is in front of me and vent my anger and cry. Still to no avail. 
I feel I should sort this issue with him one-to-one and ask him WHY?? On the other hand I am not sure if this is the right approach. Please, I need guidance.


----------



## Keenwa (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds to me like the best approach with him would be to move on with your life. If you go running back to him trying to "fix it", it will drive him farther away. If he has moved on, he has moved on, if he hasn't then he needs to come back to you, not the other way around.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree that it's time to move on. What good would come from confronting him? Is there anything he could say that would make it better or ok.... NO. Would you even believe whatever he tells you you? He can't be trusted. He has proven that and there is no fixing him or that. I know it's painful and easy for me to say but finding this out now is a good thing. Don't spend anymore time on this man. Cut him off totally and focus on you. If he tries to come back send him away....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

